# Windows XP Home SP3 - Tastatur spinnt plötzlich



## Netzwerkidi (29. April 2012)

Hallo,

seit ein paar Tagen spinnt mein Netbook.
Ich meine, es war nachdem ich (eigentlich schon zum x-ten Mal) Debian auf einem USB-Stick runtergefahren hatte.
Irgendwie hat sich die Tastaturbelegung unter Windows XP in Teilen verabschiedet.
Ich komme nur noch über Klimmzüge an Tasten dran.
An "p" z. B. nur noch mit Shift-p. 
"o" finde ich gar nicht mehr.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Fehler zu beheben, ohne alles neu zu installieren?

Grüße
Idi


----------



## PC Heini (29. April 2012)

Grüss Dich

Ne Neuinstallation wäre wohl die letzte Möglichkeit. Die Frage stellt sich eher, ob es ein Treiber-, Kontrollerdefekt oder ein Virus ist. Würde als erstes mal versuchen, die Tastatur in der Systemsteuerung zu löschen. Dann Laptop runter fahren und neu starten. Sollte sich nichts ändern, so kommen wieder die 3 zuvor genannten Möglichkeiten in Frage.
Oder; Tastatur im Bios deaktivieren und mit ner externen USB Tastatur probieren.
Dies mal meine erste Idee.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Netzwerkidi (29. April 2012)

Hej PC-Heini,

den Virus würde ich jetzt einfach mal ausschließen; da hatte ich noch nie (auf Holz klopf) Probleme mit.

Wie lösche ich die Tastatur in der Systemsteuerung - und wie bekomme ich sie dann wieder rein. Oder macht das Windows automatisch? Ist ein Netbook.
Treiber deinstallieren hilft nicht.

Mit externer Tastatur (USB wireless) gibt es übrigens keine Probleme.


Grüße
Idi


----------



## PC Heini (30. April 2012)

Systemsteuerung, Hardware ( Gerätemanager ), rechtsklick auf Tastatur und entfernen. Win installiert dann die neu gefundene Tastatur von selbst. Jedoch zweifle ich daran, dass dies hinhaut. Tippe eher auf nen Defekt eines elektronischen Bauteils, das für die Tastatur zuständig ist.
Teste auch mal eine Linux Live CD, mit der Du von CD starten kannst, und schaue, wie sich die Tastatur dabei verhält.
Noch ne Idee; Wie ists im abgesicherten Modus?


----------



## Netzwerkidi (30. April 2012)

Hast recht, das haut nicht hin. Habe ich schon versucht.

Ist aber auch kein Bauteildefekt, denke ich, da die Tastatur mit Debian-Linux über einen Live-USB-Stick fehlerfrei funktioniert. 

Abgesicherter Mode klappt nicht.

Ich habe wahrscheinlich selbst das Problem mit verursacht, als ich Live-Linux in den "Ruhezustand" geschickt habe - und dann abends den Stecker gezogen habe, also den Saft von der Steckdose genommen habe abends, so dass es wahrscheinlich zu undefinierten Zuständen führte.


----------



## PC Heini (1. Mai 2012)

Jo, dann ist alles klar. Hättest das von Anfang an geschrieben, hättest schon ein neues System aufgesetzt. Letzte Hoffnung wäre noch ne Systemreparatur von XP CD. Ansonsten neu aufsetzen.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Netzwerkidi (1. Mai 2012)

> Letzte Hoffnung wäre noch ne Systemreparatur von XP CD.



Genau, und das mache ich gerade...

LG
Idi


----------

